# Another 7th SFG loss



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=17066&source=GovDelivery

he Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
Staff Sgt. Matthew R. Ammerman, 29, of Noblesville, Indiana, died Dec. 3, in Zabul Province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered from small arms fire while conducting a clearing operation.
He was assigned to 3rd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida.
For more information related to this release, the media may contact the U.S.
Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) at 910-908-3947, or after hours at 910-689-6187.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 4, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service.


----------



## Dame (Dec 4, 2014)

Rest in peace Staff Sergeant.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior. Thank you for your service, and your sacrifice. Prayers out.


----------



## CDG (Dec 4, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2014)

DOL Brother, rest easy.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace SSG Ammerman


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2014)

Fair winds, SSG Ammerman.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 5, 2014)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 5, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Brian C (Dec 5, 2014)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Robal2pl (Dec 5, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## tweeder (Dec 6, 2014)

RIP. My condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 7, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## Scubadew (Dec 11, 2014)

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## JHD (Dec 12, 2014)

RIP.  Prayers and condolences for his friends and family.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 14, 2014)

I was his instructor during MOS phase in the SFQC. Solid performer..
RIP Brother..

SBG sends.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 14, 2014)

Reading these is tough enough, reading them and then seeing that some of you are personally affected be these deaths bring them a little close to home.

I'm sorry for your loss guys.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Warrior. Hand Salute.

A memorial page for him:


http://projects.militarytimes.com/valor/army-staff-sgt-matthew-r-ammerman/6568602


----------



## Ethan_S (Mar 23, 2015)

Rest in peace brave warrior, you will be missed. May God save a special place for you by his side.


----------

